# Foreground list: which have U grown?



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I have grown Eleocharis acicularis, Marsilea sp., Staurogyne repens, the plant formerly known as E. tennellus, Echinodorus quadricostatus and I think dwarf sag as actual ground covering plants. 

Also Hydrocotlye sibthorpioides as a floaty sort of ground covering plant and the plant formerly known as Hemianthus micranthemoides but not as a ground cover.

I like and continue to grow all but the Echinodorus species and dwarf sags. Dwarf sags stopped being dwarf and just got annoying, E. tennellus and quadriocostatus got algae and were a bit fussy. That was back before EI and I probably was underdosing something or another.


----------



## buffheman (Feb 23, 2011)

I am currently failing to grow glossostigma, due to some inconsiderate behavior from my Corys.


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Right now I am on my second attempt at growing HC in my tank and it is working .


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

I've grown UG, E. tenellus, glosso, HC, DHG 'belem', Anubias nana, HM, and a couple of others that I currently fail to remember. I would add downoi to the list though. 

The HC was really the only problematic one since I didn't dry start the tank and it took a really really long time to root. The others grew well for me in eco/AS II or on wood.


----------



## 5BodyBlade (Feb 8, 2011)

Failure: Microsword, HC

Success: Dwarf Sag, HM, HC


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm trying to grow Crypt Parva. Not successful right now.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I have grown Glosso, HC, HM, dwarf hairgrass, lilaeopsis brasiliensis, parva, willisii, and (not on the list) Hydrocotyle sp japan


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

HM has been the easiest and most versatile in my exp. Love that plant!


----------



## jayviado12 (Nov 23, 2011)

I melted my HM, planted it in no co2 thats why


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

> HM has been the easiest and most versatile in my exp. Love that plant!


Yeah, I like that plant very much as well. I forgot about Marsilea. Downoi, I had trouble with.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have lileaopsis muritania, HM, HC, DHG 'Belem', starognye, MQ, MM, UG, C parva, and Downoi as foreground plants right now. I would love to retry the pygmy chain sword. Last time I had it I only got 3 nodes of it. I gave up on glosso.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I just ordered some UG for the 75 gal and I am using black beauty for the substrate. If I grow emersed will it anchor itself to the sand good or should I lay down some kind of ugly mesh to get it started? Also once covered should I gas the tank with CO2? I also plan on starting off some Java Fern, mosses and maybe some crypts.


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

Is Glosso easier to grow than HC? I've got some HC planted but IDK if it will take off or not.


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sturo, e tellenus, dwarf sags all other's no luck. I couldn't grow hc even with a dry start maybe it's just me. Now i'm stickin to what work for me amybe later down the road i'll try again.


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

rocked a mean patch of chain swords (so mean it took over every available surface of the tank) until it got leggy and took over the bottom third of the tank. Now Stauro repens which is behaving much better. At some point I'm going to toss in a bit of L. mauritania, once the BBA is gone from my life, as it has a rep. as an algae magnet.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Threads like this make me realize what a nerd I am. Have grown and currently have all of these plants. (Addiction much?)

Favorites are UG and Marsilea minuta at the moment. Glosso is a beast that grows out of control no matter what conditions I have it in. S. repens is also great.


----------



## ukigumo11 (Sep 26, 2010)

Have grown most of these plants. In addition to some others like downoi, blyxa Japonica, erios, moss, hydrocotyle tripartita, which I've used as foreground plants, have also grown elatine triandra -- which is a fast grower and can make a nice carpet. Interested in growing elatine hydropiper if it ever becomes available. :icon_smil Anyone??


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

I have pygmy chain sword in the forground of my 29. Stuff grows like a week for me (an I'm low tech), I have to trim runners once per week, otherwise it would take over the tank!


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I've grown: 
A. petite - You put it in and you don't notice it change for the next year.
UG- Working on this emersed so idk.
HC- Easy to maintain except it needs replanting too.
glosso- Must be replanted every few months. Pain in the ass to keep neat.
mosses- Easy maintanence since I had these growing on mesh pads at the bottom of my tank. Did tend to be algae magnets.
HM - Easy plant, will creep but may not exactly carpet.


e. acicularis - same as every hair grass
H. araguia - My second favorite foreground. It has amazing color for a foreground plant but it's best used as an accent, not an actual carpet.
S. portovelho - A slightly more invasive staurogyne than S. repens it's my favorite foreground plant.
S. repens - I don't know what's the obsession with this plant but it's a fine foreground that's easy to manage.


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

I have grown M. minuta, L. brasiliensis, HC, glosso, downoi, and blyxa in NPTs. That being said, my HC and glosso were very leggy.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Blyxa japonica, staurogyne repens, and hemianthus micranthemoides. All 3 grow very well for me.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I love petite nana. Super easy to grow


----------



## daphilster08 (Oct 21, 2009)

Cool thanks for the pics of each of these! Very helpful!


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

grown dwarf pygmy chain sword and it does well in all situations.
Cant grow HC to save my life right now, so threw it in the emersed setup, we will see if @least grows there.
C. Prava is easy but VERY slow for me.
Mosses are great and easy to maintain but do tend to get messy when pieces get thrown around the tank when trimming.
And A nana piete is a great lil plant!
Never had luck with any of the others that i have tired..


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

did: hydrocotyle sib, dwarf sag (still have no idea how it got in my tank) dhg, anubias nana, mosses, ug. 

doing: HC, microswords, stauro repens
We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

Failed: Glossostigma, dwarf hairgrass

Doing: Dwarf hairgrass(again) with more success this time.


----------



## Psybuster (Jul 21, 2005)

e. triandra is pretty neat, i would've gotten that instead of glosso, but at the time i setup my 10g no one was offering it


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

wow this is a great post and love the pictures


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Glosso, DHG and currently trying HC


----------

